# lejesz miód na me uszy



## AstroAga

Cześć,

Czy ktoś wie moze czy istnieje w jez. angielskim jakis odpowiednik wyrazenia ''lejesz miód na me uszy'' ??

Z gory dzieki za pomoc!
Aga


----------



## AstroAga

AstroAga said:


> Cześć,
> 
> Czy ktoś wie moze czy istnieje w jez. angielskim jakis odpowiednik wyrazenia ''lejesz miód na me uszy'' ??
> 
> Z gory dzieki za pomoc!
> Aga



tzn wyrazajac sie bardziej precyzyjnie: czy ktos zna / ma pomysl na angielskie wyrazenie, ktore w miare dokladnie oddawalo by tresc polskiego?

Aga


----------



## Szkot

Is this the same?

That is music to my ears i.e. you have told me what I wanted to hear.


----------



## AstroAga

Szkot said:


> Is this the same?
> 
> That is music to my ears i.e. you have told me what I wanted to hear.



in some contexts the meaning might be the same but ''lejesz miod na me uszy'' is more about paying (sometimes excessive) compliments to someone - that they're, no doubt, very pleased to hear (that's how I understand the idiom anyway...


----------



## Szkot

These both have the sense of insincere flattery, but not necessarily the paying of compliments

Sweet-talk  - He tried to sweet-talk her into doing something she did not want to do.

To butter someone up


----------



## AstroAga

Szkot said:


> These both have the sense of insincere flattery, but not necessarily the paying of compliments
> 
> Sweet-talk  - He tried to sweet-talk her into doing something she did not want to do.
> 
> To butter someone up



'sweet-talk' nie pasuje bo sugeruje chec namowienia/naklonienia kogos do czegos
'butter up'  tak samo, bo celem jest uzyskanie jakiejs korzysci, natomiast 'lejesz miod na me uszy' wg mnie nie ma w ogole negatywnych konotacji, jesli juz to ktos moze tego uzyc zartobliwie na znak ze ktos przesadza z komplementami ale caly czas ma to wydzwiek pozytywny. Chyba wiec 'music to my ears' pozostaje jako najlepsza opcja.

dzieki za pomoc


----------



## Szkot

Prawdopodobnie jestem zbyt póżny, ale 'You say the nicest things' może być skromnym (tylko trocheczkę ironycznym) uznaniem komplimentu.

We are getting a pay rise - That's music to my ears
You are the most beautiful girl in the world - You say the nicest things


----------



## Ben Jamin

AstroAga said:


> Cześć,
> 
> Czy ktoś wie moze czy istnieje w jez. angielskim jakis odpowiednik wyrazenia ''lejesz miód na me uszy'' ??
> 
> Z gory dzieki za pomoc!
> Aga


 A co to znaczy "lać na uszy"?
Gdyby to było ”do uszu”, albo ”w uszy” to bym zrozumiał. Ale „na uszy”. Na uszy to można czapkę naciągnąć.


----------



## Slovianka

Ja słyszalam tylko: "lejesz mi miód na serce".


----------



## AstroAga

Ben Jamin said:


> A co to znaczy "lać na uszy"?
> Gdyby to było ”do uszu”, albo ”w uszy” to bym zrozumiał. Ale „na uszy”. Na uszy to można czapkę naciągnąć.



idiomy maja to do siebie, ze nie zawsze mozna je analizowac tak jak zwykle wyrazenia slowo po slowie , nie musza byc "sensowne", prawda? ;-)


----------



## AstroAga

Slovianka said:


> Ja słyszalam tylko: "lejesz mi miód na serce".



o, ciekawe, ja akurat tej wersji nie znam, byc moze ta moja to jest jakas odmiana (regionalna?)

dzieki!


----------



## Ben Jamin

AstroAga said:


> idiomy maja to do siebie, ze nie zawsze mozna je analizowac tak jak zwykle wyrazenia slowo po slowie , nie musza byc "sensowne", prawda? ;-)


 
A gdzie się taki idiom używa? Jak jest rozpowszechniony? 
Może to jakieś niedawne tłumaczenie z angielskiego? 
Metafora moim zdaniem chybiona. Lanie miodu zarówno na uszy jak i w uszy musi być bardzo nieprzyjemne.


----------

